# How did you meet the English language requirement?



## hue (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi! Just a quick query about what to write in the question box of online application (spousal visa) as to how did i meet the english language requirement? Should I include all the certificate details? Or just my score I got in the exam? 
Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Test name and grade obtained (A1, B1 etc).


----------

